# ALFA (209) STARTER PISTOLS- Any info on these?



## BenQuick (Jun 3, 2005)

I been seeing these at some online sites such as Gun Dog Supply among others. For those that have seen or used them what is your evaluation of the _quality_ of this starter pistol?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Pssst, Ben your other post got moved t the Product Forum.... :wink: 

Just so you know.

So they make a 209 version now???

FOM


----------



## BenQuick (Jun 3, 2005)

I wondered where it went, and yes they make a 209 model.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

BenQuick said:


> I wondered where it went, and yes they make a 209 model.


Can you tell me where you found them? Dear Lord I need a new pistol and I do not like 22s....

Thanks In Advance!

FOM


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

FOM said:


> BenQuick said:
> 
> 
> > I wondered where it went, and yes they make a 209 model.
> ...


Lainee here you go http://www.gundogsupply.com/alfa-209primer.html I just called Dogs Afield and they are going to be getting some as well.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Greg Seddon said:


> FOM said:
> 
> 
> > BenQuick said:
> ...


Thanks Greg - did you tell Dog-A-Field they need to have a wedding registry???  I just passed the link on to David - he never got me a birthday present and I think I just found what I want!  Hmmmm, his birthday is coming up in a few weeks, I think he needs one too!! :twisted: I'm evil aren't I??

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------

